# Google- With IBS, avoiding FODMAP â€” and, of course, knowing what that means ... - National Post



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

National Post
<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*With IBS, avoiding FODMAP â€" and, of course, knowing what that means ...*
*National Post*
But if you are living with the bloating, pain, gas, diarrhea or constipation associated with *irritable bowel syndrome* (IBS), it's easy to feel helpless, especially when you don't know the exact cause. How can you get through daily life when it seems *...*

<nobr></nobr>

View the full article


----------

